# seminole bateau



## ga-atm (Jun 19, 2010)

anyone know anything about these. i just got 1 and know nothing.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 20, 2010)

Never have owned one, but have seen them and actually looked at buying one years ago. Main thing is that they are fiberglass ....... and that scares me a little to much in my environments. Sure it is a good boat though. Good luck!


----------



## devolve (Jun 20, 2010)

I had one and it was NOT fiberglass. It was a 17X56 if I remember corectly with a 27hp PD on it. Very stable, turned on a dime (step chine) and carried a load well.

post up some pictures so we can see which model you have


----------



## Mark K (Jun 20, 2010)

If you've already bought one it's a little late to be asking questions about it. It's a boat generally powered by a mud-motor. Yes most are fiberglass, but I wouldn't worry about it. I had one that would go anywhere as long as the prop had enough mud to dig in. I've crossed oyster bars, rocks, logs, etc. to get where the ducks were. I've seen them slip off the trailers on launch and be slid into the water and hunted out of without any worry whatsoever. If your worried about it - why did you buy it?


----------



## Nitro (Jun 20, 2010)

PM dep6 here on the board. He can give you some details about the Dixon boats.......


----------



## ga-atm (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## ga-atm (Jun 20, 2010)

tried to post a pic and keep failing. it is a 1995 hull 16 foot long with a 1999 23hp go devil


----------



## Dep6 (Jun 20, 2010)

PM back at you.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 20, 2010)

devolve said:


> I had one and it was NOT fiberglass. It was a 17X56 if I remember corectly with a 27hp PD on it. Very stable, turned on a dime (step chine) and carried a load well.
> 
> post up some pictures so we can see which model you have



Sorry if I am mistaken here, not trying to give wrong information. I was pretty sure they were fiberglass though, but have never owned one. Thin aluminum scares me enough though while running a mud motor on the back. Put a hole in my WarEagle this past year while running shallows and could only imagine if it were a fiberglass rig. Wish you the best though and I bet it is a great boat in a lot of applications. Good luck!


----------



## ga-atm (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks and it is fiberglass, but it is very thick


----------



## devolve (Jun 21, 2010)

brittonl said:


> Sorry if I am mistaken here, not trying to give wrong information. I was pretty sure they were fiberglass though, but have never owned one.



the one I had was built by airboats unlimited and was titled as a "seminole bateau". It was .125 gauge and very heavy duty. It was a great boat, wish I still had it now. 

If you go to airboats unlimiteds website you will see they make both aluminum and fiberglass hulls. Im not sure if they make the one I had anymore.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 22, 2010)

We have one of the first ones made and it has lasted for years . The original ones were wood coated in fiberglass . We have to get the bottom recoated every couple of years . They are tanks but one of the only non aluminum boats I would trust in the stump fields of our local lakes .


----------



## Dep6 (Jun 23, 2010)

FB I agree with you, mine has been a work horse and have been well satisified with mine, even to 10 years owning her!! Mine a 2000 model.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 23, 2010)

Never duck hunted out of one but I've gator hunted in one. If you knock a hole in it you shouldn't have been where you were. tough boats!!


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Jun 23, 2010)

devolve said:


> the one I had was built by airboats unlimited and was titled as a "seminole bateau". It was .125 gauge and very heavy duty. It was a great boat, wish I still had it now.
> 
> If you go to airboats unlimiteds website you will see they make both aluminum and fiberglass hulls. Im not sure if they make the one I had anymore.



He still makes them.  I was just at his shop putting a new 35 surface drive on mine.

I bought mine used with 14hrs on it from a guy in Palm Beach that was getting an airboat built.   I know the gatortrax guys love their boat, but I wouldn't trade mine for nothing.

The day I bought it.






Now





I had his fiberglass boat also, but with so much time spend at the coast, I changed to aluminum.


----------

